# alfalfa weevil



## shawn (Nov 28, 2008)

Has anyone started spraying for weevil have some starting to eat on some plants.Didnt know if i should wait a little bit longer or spray now.Normally use warrior to sray for weevil is there any thing better cheaper or something with less of a waiting period before you can mow the hay. Everything i sprayed last year was arond the middle of may for weevil.There calling for rain for next week maybe i should spray the hay before the hay geets to tall.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

we had to spray on april 10 in northern oklahoma we used lorsband i believe it has a 21 day waiting period before you can cut. we are expecting rain this weekend but as soon as it gos through we will be in the field.


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't spray for weevil until I see them in the field. I use Warrior also. Is the lorsband cheaper?


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is a good web site for what insecticides are available for use (in Virginia

Untitled Document

When timed properly, Sevin XLR Plus and Malathion can be successfully used. However, don't use the Sevin on first growth seedling year alfalfa as this chemical can bleach some of the leaves.

When to spray for alfalfa weevil:

I follow the recommendation that 40% of alfalfa stems are infested with weevil larvae. That way you can hope to end the infestation without an additional spraying. Look for the weevil larvae in the growing tips of the stems; or, note the shot-holed leaves just below the growing tip of the stems.

If your alfalfa growth is near the 10% bloom stage for harvesting, harvest rather than spray and then watch the regrowth for infestation.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

I dont know what warrior costs here to spray everyone uses lorsband. i believe it was 14/ acre this year i cant remember what the rate was.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I spray a generic version of warrior for $2.40 an acre plus application cost (own my sprayer). Usually don't have any trouble with weevils but spray 3 or 4 cuttings for leafhoppers.


----------

